# Why do baby goats get crusty eyes?



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Is there something I need to do? I have a couple of kids with crusty eyes. One of them is unthrifty and the other seems otherwise healthy. Crusty eyes can be a symptom of a sick goat, yes? I wiped them out and gave Termycin (I know I mispelled that). Could this just be from the dusty barn dirt floor? I am worried about it. Please tell me anything you know about kids having crusty eyes. Thanks!!


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Does anyone know?


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Is this something you can post a picture of?


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, I would but I cleaned the eyes up and put that medicine in them. If the get crusty again, I could. She had some yellow goop and crust on the eyelashes. I took warm water and wiped it all off. The eyes weren't crusted shut but still had quite a bit around them.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Are there any other symptoms? How old are they? My buckling was born with very watery eyes..he still has it but it's clear..not crusty. I posted about it and someone mentioned that sometimes they get the amniotic (sp?) fluid in there eyes and it irritates them and to use the Terramycin. I did, but I wasn't able to do it every day (long story)
If it were me, I would continue with the Terramycin 3 times a day until it goes away. Unless there are other symptoms that signal something else going on...then I would hope to find help here...or call a vet.


----------

